# Adding some dirty food to reach 10,000+ cals when bulking



## Tre (Mar 14, 2015)

Does it seem unreasonable to add some dirty food into a clean diet in order to reach a much larger weekly calorie intake for the purpose of bulking?


If I ate 5000 clean cals + 5000-7000 dirtier cals to reach 10,000 cals each day, do think it'd be a waste to do that?

I've seen several pros admit to eating alot of extra junk inthe order to really get the size they wanted in the offseason.
















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## Big Puppy (Mar 14, 2015)

How much do you weigh???
You need a nutritionist. Let me know. I got a good one


----------



## Tre (Mar 14, 2015)

5' 8" 208.6 Ibs today, bf%, idk you'd have to tell me after ya saw me.















Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell


----------



## CG (Mar 14, 2015)

Tre said:


> 5' 8" 208.6 Ibs today, bf%, idk you'd have to tell me after ya saw me.
> 
> 
> 
> Your Mother Sucks Cocks In Hell



Idk bro 10k is a HUGE number lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 15, 2015)

You'll get fat. Simple as that.
5,000 Cals is a lot of food unless you're a lean 6'2" 240lb monster. Dirty it up on a cheat day, following a gruelling 90min leg sess or sum10


----------



## flubber (Mar 15, 2015)

Damn I would hate to have to pay for a 10,000 calorie daily diet.


----------



## tommy254 (Jun 27, 2015)

10 000 calories a day is a crazy amount. It's not healthy at all. Be careful not to damage your health. You may have some problems with your stomach afterwards. Take care.


----------



## tommy254 (Jun 27, 2015)

Better don't eat much of a junk food. I've tried once for gaining some weight, but I've only noticed some extra fat on my belly. Maybe I wasn't training hard enough, but in my opinion it doesn't help and doesn't worth it.


----------

